# LUMARAY



## M.TEX (Feb 18, 2006)

hello guys !

I would like to know if anyone here has a LUMARAY and what
do you think about this light?
Pictures will be nice !


----------



## CLHC (Feb 18, 2006)

I saw one of those at a get together. . .It gave me the HeeBeeJeeBees for some unknown reason or another. That's about it though.


----------



## M.TEX (Feb 18, 2006)

CHC

:thinking: Is HeeBeeJeebees god or bad ?:huh2:


----------



## CLHC (Feb 18, 2006)

For me, more like something I would shun. So not good for me. . .I'm not referring to the lighting performance, just the way it looks. That's all.


----------



## M.TEX (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Man !

You know... I think the look of it is what makes it diferent...in a good way...

and performance is something that I would like to know better...


----------



## CLHC (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes! That's what made the fellows buy it, becaues it was soo different from anything they've seen. More like an "alien" sort of thing.

Enjoy!


----------



## M.TEX (Feb 18, 2006)

:naughty: I like ALIEN things.... One day I will get one...
Thanks for for input.


----------



## M.TEX (Feb 19, 2006)

:bump:  :bump:


----------



## Pellidon (Feb 19, 2006)

http://ledmuseum.org/

Craig has a decent write up on the Lumaray. He gave it 4.95 stars. I have it on my to get list.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Feb 19, 2006)

Lumaray FL12 

I've got this one and it's very nice. I run it on AA to C adapters most of the time though. Definitely one of the most unique lights I've got. They've got new colors in the works so I'll likely be looking to get another one.

-LT


----------



## M.TEX (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello Guys 
Thanks for all info. I like the idea of new colors....
but I can't figure out what is the "ceiling bounce" :thinking: 
could someone throw some light on that ? :naughty:


----------



## CLHC (Feb 19, 2006)

I think the "ceiling bounce" test may refer to the flashlight shining up towards the ceiling to see how much light it puts out to "fill" the room.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 20, 2006)

I like the looks, but is it worth the money


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Feb 20, 2006)

TORCH_BOY said:


> I like the looks, but is it worth the money



I guess it depends on how you assign worth. Nothing else out there quite like it so in my case it works.

-LT


----------



## xochi (Feb 20, 2006)

It looks like part of a kids halloween costume.


----------



## Zelandeth (Feb 20, 2006)

Here ya go...

FL6 Review



FL12 Review



To this day, the FL-12 is one of the lights that I use the most on a day to day basis.

And yes, I know I haven't written any new reviews lately...really just have not had the time, and have been working a lot on the lighting pages...plus I haven't acquired anything interesting to review lately...More will happen eventually though!


----------



## carrot (Feb 20, 2006)

Didn't see anyone link to these reviews yet, so here goes:

http://www.dansdata.com/fl6.htm
http://www.dansdata.com/quickshot026.htm


----------

